# Please Remove. Tank is gone!!



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 13, 2011)

**SOLD**

Hi everyone,

We're looking at selling our monster tank, as we may be relocating away from BC. I am in contact with the original owner who had it built, and he has first dibs, but if he doesn't want it (he lives in an apartment on the Island..) it's up for grabs.

It's an 8ft x 30" x 2ft tall all glass tank. It is drilled and comes with a 40something gallon sump with bio balls and 6 month old 1350GPM pump, as well as an XP3 for water polishing. It is currently running and works great, no leaks etc. The only damage is a small "clam shell" of glass missing on the top edge that apparently happened the very first time it was filled. It has absolutely no effect on the integrity of the tank, but it needs mentioning.

It comes with all accessories, including two large size 300W heaters (3 months old). All the current occupants are optional, but if you choose not to take them, we will need to relocate them first.

$1000

PM with email address for pics!


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

wow great price... wish this was posted 2 months ago. 

What are you currently keeping in the tank. If hey are african cichlids I might be interested in some of them.

thanks


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 13, 2011)

Currently, the only cichlids in the tank are some convicts that buried themselves in the gravel during the "Great Purge" , an 8-9" Jack Dempsey, and a rather depressed looking Jewel. We're still not sure how it has survived, but it swims and eats, and no one has even considered trying to eat it...
Otherwise, we have a 24"+ Arowana, 22-23" Clown Knife, a 12"ish Carapo Knife, one black and one albino Oscar, both 11", a Bichir named Spike who's about 8", 4 Balas about 10" each, and a 12" Gold Shark.
Also, about an 8" Parrot, a Raphael cat and 2 dwarf plecos (both full grown, 4" each, one a sailfin).
Everyone is quite happy with each other, no aggressive fish.


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

sounds like an awesome tank


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Stop teasing and show some pics  great price for a sweet sounding setup


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

i would be after the banded knife
raph cat


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi everyone! Sorry, I had a couple of things to do this morning and didn't expect the responses to pile up! Here are some pics we already had of the tank. We're doing a full clean today, so I'll take some more of the sump etc while it's pulled out and clear, and also the clamshell chip on top. If there's anything specific anyone wants to see, pm me. 
The stand was built by the previous owner and is quite sturdy. We accidentally put the tank on backwards, so the side facing out has a couple of runs in the stain and a couple of chips. After getting it in place, we really didn't feel like lifting it again and flipping it around 





This is Humphrey the Clown Knife


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 13, 2011)

Also, I spoke to my friend last night, and his aquarium days are over. He sends his well wishes along to whoever winds up with it! It was his piranha breeding tank I believe..


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

is the stock for sale?

free bump for the tank 
remember people it could double as a pretty sweet coffin. multi purpose box


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 13, 2011)

^^^  Exactly! 

We figured whoever decides they want the tank should get first dibs on everyone. If they don't want them, or have nowhere to put them up in the meantime, then we'll start letting them go.

Cheers!


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Pm sent to you


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 13, 2011)

Bump. Have a couple of people coming by to check it out this weekend...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Extremely sweet tank. Great dimensions.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 13, 2011)

Lots of interest, but still available!


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 13, 2011)

Gold shark, Clown Knife, Carapo/banded Knife and Bichir are on their way to their new home now


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Free Bump for Epic fish and aquarium deal!


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 13, 2011)

Balas are now on their way to their new home! Down to the Aro, 2 Oscars, Jack Dempsey, huge Parrot and assorted smaller others (dwarf plecos, Raphael cat etc)


----------

